# Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

*Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*

This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.

I started with 6/4 walnut cut into 10 inch strips. This small length makes it easier to glue up. These were jointed in one corner and this corner was marked with a big 'L" marking the perfect 90 degrees. I thicknessed some cherry and maple down to half inch. I ripped these with a miter to be a little wider than the walnut. 








.
By using a foam roller, I was able to apply a very smooth layer of glue.








.
This allowed me to glue up the sticks with a near perfect miter with minimal clamping.








.
When dry, I lightly passed the mitered corners of each stick over the jointer to reestablish the 90 degree corner. Then I ripped the raw sides to be equal widths on the bandsaw. Then sent them through the thickness sander to clean them up.








.
Now to cut the notch. I used the router table, making several passes with each stick.








.
To get the design to come out with equal rows on the top and the bottom, I had to make sure that the notches were half height. I kept raising the bit until one of the sticks when held upside down, would fit into another.








.
Now crosscut the sticks to the thickness of the cutting board.








.
I tried a dry fit to try it all out. Figuring out the vertical cut point for the sides is a bit tricky, and depends on the depth of the notches.








.
I glued it up (Yikes!), sanded it, and applied the first coat oil. It looks great. After I get some more coats on it and buff it out, I will post it as a completed project.








.
Steve


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


That is some cool to look at it keeps moving.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Nice work Steve, your design is eye candy and stunning as well…thanks for taking the time to share…BC


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


I will keep looking at this and reading your instructions until I really get it, and then I am going to make one of these! this is really nice work. So, your car has an auto pilot and you can think about something this complicated on the drive home?
Robert


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


This board is killer! I have always liked end grain boards, but this one is fantastic.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


What I find most amazing about this, Steve, is that you were able to envision this pattern and figure out how to get there. Excellent!

Me? I'd just be throwing things together, wondering what it was going to look like when it was finished.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


WOW! And I thought Degoose was the board master. This is fantastic. Thanks for the blog.

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Now this I like… this is the coolest yet… I am going right up to the workshop and build me one of these…And then have a few XXXX in your honour… Nice… nice … nice…..
Larry…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve: A well thought out board. Nice build and a great set of photos.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Oh yes; I like this. A lot! I've never done a cutting board but I think this might be the one when I do. Soon!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


That is incredible. It has a lot of depth to it, really just incredible.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve,
I love this design, WOW.
The board really pops 3D with the finish.
Gorgeous !!

Lisa


----------



## 4thumbs (Oct 14, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Amazing to me that you could visualize this and come up a way to make it so! Thanks for posting - very nice!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Amazing. Miters + straight on glue joints. A bigger challenge.

Love the design.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. Most kind.

In case anyone wonders, copy it if you want. I can only imagine, with this talented group of people, what the variations of this design can take.

As far as thinking while commuting, I live outside DC, so I spend a bit of my time doing this. This concept was simple compared to keeping that whole CNC machine in my head. I guess I am weird that way. But I love it.

Steve


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


WOW!! Incredable I will have to give this a try. Thanks for the pics and steps.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve, Nice board, great effect.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Great job Steve!

Well done.

Lee


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve, this is so interesting, you make it look so easy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning! That is by far the coolest cutting board I've ever seen. Hopefully I'll be able to make something one tenth as nice as that.

Thanks for sharing,

Pete - Lone Tree Creations


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Great Blog I really enjoyed all the great details


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve, Very well done. Is this glued up in one shot? I'd like to see video of one of these glue ups.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Hey Gerry. Since you asked…...... This was a weird glue up, Umm, not by the book. This is how I did it.

The sticks first. The most important thing was the meeting of the miter. So that is what I concentrated on the most. I really really like the sponge roller, and think that it has improved my glue ups 100% because it leaves such a thin and consistent coating. As mentioned above, I kept the sticks to a manageable length, knowing how miters tend to amplify any warpage or thickness differences. I pressed the three pieces together, swirled them a little, and lined up the miter to form a perfect point all the way down. I held them together for 30 seconds. Then I set the stick on end and let it dry. No Clamps. None, no tape, no nothing.

Then the big glue up. I tried several clamping strategies. Using two boards at 90 degrees and pressing all the pieces into this corner, Not so good. I would still get gaps in the middle. I lined these reference boards with cork sheet to allow for some differences, Not so good. I made a clamping frame with adjustable bolts. Same problem. I noticed that the pieces fit together the best when they were just sitting on the bench, so that is how I glued them up. I started at the center. I rolled glue on the outside edges of a piece and placed it. Pressing them together by hand, with a little smoosh. And quickly continued. Rolling, smooshing, rolling, smooshing. No Clamps. None.

I bet DeGoose will have a better technique.

Not proud of the procedure, but the results speak for themselves.
Steve


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve thanks for the how to … great looking board


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve…Very well done! (The design, technique, tutorial, photos, all of the above). It's a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Really nice 3-D effect. Thanks so much for the tutorial blog.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Oh wow.. seeing all these design variations come together is awesome! Great job Steve. This looks wonderful. "Rolling, smooshing, rolling, smooshing" I'll have to remember that.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Excellent design & blog! I wonder if the glue joints are weakened by not clmaping. Not intending to be critical , but just curious. I guess it does not matter if the joints are actually weaker as long as the final joint is strong enough…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, I was wondering the same thing. TB III is really strong stuff, and I have a very good bond between pieces. I did get squeeze out in every joint. I have been testing the board today, and it seems as strong as any other one I have done. I would not recommend no clamps, but it worked this time because of all the surace area and smooth joints.

Steve


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Very nice Steve.


----------



## MickeyGee (Jun 23, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the tutorial and the photos to accompany. Really appreciate you explaining the process.  Great finished product as well!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! it seems like everyone is getting into the board business now, and getting more and more creative, I think it is outstanding, the possibilities are limitless, so many LJs are now creating such beautiful works of art. 
Steve, this is one of the best I have seen, again, WOW!, keep up the good work, this is AWESOME!!!


----------



## scrounger (Dec 16, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Great job Steve, not only a great design but sunning photos as well. Thanks for sharing. So nice to see something other than the tumbling blocks, not that there not cool as well, but I like your design. Keep up the good work. Dave


----------



## lib (Mar 30, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Inspires me to build one just like it. Thanks for sharing the build details.


----------



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


That is awesome and so amazingly simple. I think I'll build one next weekend!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve with my glue up I cut the pieces to fit the odd shaped gaps from pieces on the other side of the board…that make a fully squared up glue up.. 2 at 90 degrees and two cauls opposite… 4 clamps… not too tight…I did have a little problem with the mitres but I was rushing to finish…I have posted here...
Might have been more 3D with 3 different timbers… also made another variation with the same initial glue up…a little glue slip with this one but I am OK with showing my mistakes…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve, a well written and descriptive blog.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Great info! Thx , I would have never though you could do this with no clamps. I learned the hard way this weekend on a new board I was making that over clamping is bad. I was making a end grain board with thin strips and warped the joints from over tightening. I'll post this mistake when finished. During the final trimming I was confused why the joints looked off when the measurements were perfectly square. No one has noticed when looking at it, but we all would say it was a failure on my part. Great work my friend!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve!

Thank you for a GREAT tutorial & project!

Really COOL!

I gotta try it sometime…


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog on how you did it. Going to try this one myself. Thanks again.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Steve
Thanks for the excellent 'how-to'!
Today is my day to see if I can duplicate your 
workmanship. 
I always say creativity is fine but
plagiarism is much quicker.

Regards to the second Steve Palm I've known, the other is in Florida.

Paul


----------



## StartNOut (Feb 1, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


I am new to LJ and I was fascinated with the board. Thank you for sharing your expertise, I would like to try it as one of my next "fun" projects.

John


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Spalm, hope all is well freind. I was talking about you this weekend and that the next board I'll be making was from one of your blogs. Very cool board.

I had just made the tumbling blocks that Degoose blogged and now I have to try this one. Thx, going out the shop to try and finish jewelry box for blondie without here knowing LOL


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


I want to build this today! Thanks for the excellent write up.


----------



## needlz (Apr 18, 2015)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Oh, bummer! I started this a long time ago and had the sections glued up. I got derailed then came back to find all the images broken! Do you have a link to them somewhere? I'd love to try to finish your build. 

thanks!

-erik


----------



## nerka992003 (Jan 3, 2018)

SPalm said:


> *Staggered Steps Endgrain Cutting Board*
> 
> This is a new style of cutting board (at least new to me). I was thinking about 3D designs on the way home from work last week, after Martyn's Blog and Steve's Video. So I came up with this. Kind of Sinister, kind of Tumbling block. Once I drew it out, it reminded me of Staggered Stairs (which are kind of cool), and reminded Karen of the Steps on the Row Houses in Baltimore. So that is how the name came about.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how to get around the photobucket third party hosting ?


----------

